# Vivarium glass runners



## specko gecko (Aug 13, 2009)

Can anyone help.i have built my own viv and wanted to know how people fix the glass runners to the wood to go on the viv

I have tried no nails 
Silicon 
Bostik hot glue gun ( seems firm but will it soften ?)

Any help appreciated,thanks


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

I have often found that aquarium sealer gives the best grab on glass runners. It should last a few years.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I just use contact adhesive, it works fine.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

aquarium silicone :2thumb:


----------



## Fromscaredtoaddicted (Nov 6, 2012)

*glass runners*

hiya
where do you get your glass from? i have a bookcase i wanted to make into stackers and know to get the runners etc from somewhere like b and q, but no idea where tostart with the doors , 
thanks
em​


----------



## specko gecko (Aug 13, 2009)

Fromscaredtoaddicted said:


> hiya
> where do you get your glass from? i have a bookcase i wanted to make into stackers and know to get the runners etc from somewhere like b and q, but no idea where tostart with the doors ,
> thanks
> em​


You need to go to a glazing company and ask them to cut it to size for you.
If it is for reptiles you will need to get the edges filed down so they are not sharp


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

here's hoping your placing runners on plinths and the wood used is 15mm thick. if so then go for Unique Vivarium PVC 5mm Glass runners that clip on to the wood. quality runners these that make for a neat finish with no messing around with adhesives. they even have a raised lip in the runners that help with the sliding of the glass move smoother along.


----------



## jetski (Apr 7, 2008)

I use silicon sealant. I have never had any issues. the runners are firmly seated between the two end/sides of the viv so they can't move anywhere anyway


----------

